# West Midlands Reptile Expo - 9th August 2009 - Who's coming? Who has spare seats?



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi guys,

As the *West Midlands Reptile Expo - 9th August 2009* *Additional Show Info Here* is creeping quickly upon us we wanted to make a thread for those attenting / hoping to attend the expo. I know for other shows forum members have offered the spare seats in their car to other members who cant make their own way to the show, and it would be nice if the same happened for this show.

We would also like to get a rough idea of the number of forum members planning to attend, we have over 100 tables booked and an amazing breeder list, now we need a good public turn out :2thumb:

_So..._

Who's coming to the show...

Who needs a lift to the show *state where you need it from*...
& Who's so kind as to offer their spare seats for another forumite to sit in? :flrt:


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

we will be traveling from yeovil in south somerset and will have 3 spare seats


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

i'll be there with tina.b who is kindly 
giving me a lift.


----------



## tina b (Oct 3, 2007)

ill be there giving linda.t a lift if im still speaking to her by then:whistling2:


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

tina b said:


> ill be there giving linda.t a lift if im still speaking to her by then:whistling2:


:Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## bgfaith (Oct 7, 2008)

my parents are going im not though in turkey


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl (May 7, 2009)

I'm comin with my boyf, my sister & two friends (all of whom you know Hana :Na_Na_Na_Na So no spare seats here I'm afraid.

EDIT: Suppose I'd better say that this is Cazz, Hana =]


----------



## jamesthornton (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm coming. May be going with my dad or one of my mates, unsure yet.


----------



## Jomel (Nov 22, 2007)

We'll be there. Travelling up on Saturday and staying overnight though.

lisa & Paul


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> I'm comin with my boyf, my sister & two friends (all of whom you know Hana :Na_Na_Na_Na So no spare seats here I'm afraid.
> 
> EDIT: Suppose I'd better say that this is Cazz, Hana =]



:gasp: I have stalkers :lol2: Make sure you come say hello havnt seen you in ages :2thumb:


----------



## forgottenEntity (Sep 7, 2008)

I believe we are coming too....


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

I will be coming along. Probably be one of the people getting lost trying to find it. :lol2: Never been to kidderminster before.


----------



## grannykins (Oct 9, 2006)

We're hoping to be there, seeing how its almost just around the corner. Wont have anything to spend though :sad:


----------



## DraigGochHerp (Jun 15, 2005)

I haven't been to any shows this year so I'll ptobably do this one as it's the closest one to me. Travelling alone M4, A449, M50 and M5 so I have room if anyone is stuck for a lift.
Graham.


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

i will ask my boyfriend im hoping to go but not sure on time, if we do will have 3 space seats. i will have money to spend then.


----------



## Pono (Jan 21, 2008)

I'm going, and will definately spend too much as its also my birthday!!! :2thumb: :no1:

Ed


----------



## jamesthornton (Nov 24, 2008)

Hey Pre-Happy Birthday. 

If I get you a card will you get me another crestie ?


----------



## bonsey (May 10, 2008)

*coming*

i plan on coming with my lad .....travelling from pontypridd will prob av seats spare.....is the venue as big as donny??


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

bonsey said:


> i plan on coming with my lad .....travelling from pontypridd will prob av seats spare.....is the venue as big as donny??


The hall is approx 120ft by 110ft, not sure what size donny is its hard to guess the side of a room :lol2:


----------



## nattat (Jan 3, 2008)

we want to go but wont all fit in car (6 of us) so may have to leave it so we dont fight lol


----------



## marcgroovyge (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm going and may have 2 seats going


----------



## Dextersdad (Mar 28, 2008)

Looks like we may be making an appearance.


----------



## Schip (Mar 31, 2007)

Would love to go and have money to spend BUT need a lift from DE11 9HD, non driver and can't get home to my girls in Shropshire on dog sitting duty from 31 July to 18 August!


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

3 weeks away :no1:


----------



## jamesthornton (Nov 24, 2008)

3 Weeks to get money...not gonna happen.


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

jamesthornton said:


> 3 Weeks to get money...not gonna happen.


Sell stuff? Take out a loan? You know you only need one kidney/lung/parent


----------



## jamesthornton (Nov 24, 2008)

I don't have stuff to sell, i'm a very minimalistic person...


----------



## Big_d2008 (Mar 28, 2009)

I will be attending with my mate Ian


----------



## Kimmy173 (Aug 2, 2007)

I will be attending with my other half (mondogenerator) and will be travelling from Birmingham/Coventry area with three spare seats if anyone needs them

Can't wait, will be our first rep show. Hoping to get a female Tremper  woo lol :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

jamesthornton said:


> I don't have stuff to sell, i'm a very minimalistic person...


Not even your soul?


----------



## Simplylucy (May 22, 2009)

Me and Ade are coming up from Devon. We're going to a party the night before so headaches will decide on arrival time.

Can't give lifts as we are visiting family on the return journey. Sorry.


----------



## amyloveys (Jan 12, 2008)

im going from gloucester and have two spare seats , well three if anyone can fit in the middle seat !


----------



## Dom1991 (Jan 19, 2009)

I'll be there. Am on the lookout for the New Caledonian geckos, money permitting lol : victory:


----------



## Millie (Mar 7, 2009)

I'm coming, probably with my sister, her boyfriend and my 2 year old so we will b a full car! I am desperately trying to save up!!


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

hopefully will be coming, will be on my tod so will have room if anyone from tamworth/atherstone needs a lift.


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl (May 7, 2009)

James_and_Hana said:


> :gasp: I have stalkers :lol2: Make sure you come say hello havnt seen you in ages :2thumb:


Yes you do. Be proud :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

Nice to see loads of people offering lifts, not only will it be a great day out but we advocate car sharing so are therefore helping the environment!


----------



## tigger79 (Aug 22, 2006)

well i shall be going with my wife, we booking into a hotel for a dirty weekend


----------



## mondogenerator (May 6, 2009)

*ner ner na na ner!!!*



Kimmy173 said:


> I will be attending with my other half (mondogenerator) and will be travelling from Birmingham/Coventry area with three spare seats if anyone needs them
> 
> Can't wait, will be our first rep show. Hoping to get a female Tremper  woo lol :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
Well it may be YOUR first show darling but its my second...:Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:

lol i jest....i dont want to get on the wrong side of your tremper
:whistling2:

I just hope i dont see anymore lovely cresties...the temptation to buy a hatchling is tooo great:bash:


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

mondogenerator said:


> Well it may be YOUR first show darling but its my second...:Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> lol i jest....i dont want to get on the wrong side of your tremper
> :whistling2:
> ...


Looks like theres going to be a good number of cresties at the show :flrt: Just give into temptation its much easier, thats if i havnt bought them all :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## tony4k4 (Mar 30, 2009)

*im goin*

its my first expo so i am goin to be loving it cant wait i want corns and garters woo hoo


----------



## RORCOV (Jul 19, 2005)

Me and OH are going and travelling for Leamington Spa... already got out names down for a variable king and hoping to pick up a Royal too...


----------



## amyloveys (Jan 12, 2008)

ive already brought a royal and corn :bash:


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

And thats before actually being tempted in the flesh!


----------



## Kimmy173 (Aug 2, 2007)

mondogenerator said:


> Well it may be YOUR first show darling but its my second...:Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> lol i jest....i dont want to get on the wrong side of your tremper
> :whistling2:
> ...


yeah yeah... well you can always stay behind


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

tigger79 said:


> well i shall be going with my wife, we booking into a hotel for a dirty weekend


 
You better make it a week, because by the time your done with all the sexy talk it will be time to book out.:whistling2:

I will be at the Kidderminster Show to and will be at the RFUK Pub Meet afterwards to, where everyone is welcome to join us.


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

:up::up:​


----------

